# Fancy reviewing Smokey Barn coffee?



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello all,

Been a member here for around 1.5 years, began roasting nearly 3 years ago. Opened the Smokey Barn roastery in early 2011 and I'm now looking to promote our beans!

I'm keen to get some feedback from the general forum on some of our coffees. So if you would like a small selection of free coffee, please drop me a PM with your name & address and I'll get some sent out to you. All I ask in return is that you provide some feedback. I'll probably limit this to around 5-10 people.

Many thanks!

Chris


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

on its way


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

looking forward to it!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

PM sent - Would be pleased to try it & report back.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Just some initial feedback on the website. Lots of information on each coffee which is excellent and simple to navigate - hooray! don't often see that these days.

However in the About Our Coffees section it details coffee roasts light-dark yet for each bean type there is no information as to how it is roasted. A lot of us will tend to buy coffee based on the roast style so this is important and I think should be included (unless I've missed something which is highly likely







).


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> However in the About Our Coffees section it details coffee roasts light-dark yet for each bean type there is no information as to how it is roasted. A lot of us will tend to buy coffee based on the roast style so this is important and I think should be included (unless I've missed something which is highly likely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point, I'd say most of our roasts are a medium to medium/dark. I did dabble with trying to show the roast colour but my photography skills couldn't do it justice!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i guess we'll know fairly well how dark a bean is roasted, by looking at it


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Can we write these reviews on your website or here on the forum?

An option to review coffees on your website might be an idea if its not there already.

Also website looks really nice


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Agreed. Website looks great. Selection Pack looks great value. And interestingly, all SO from what I can see

PM sent.


----------



## chriswood13 (Oct 19, 2012)

Agreed about the website - very nice.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have PM'd


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Okay that should be enough now, thanks everyone - I'll send out over the next few days


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I'll send the bags out in blank packaging, I don't want to influence your thoughts with my own taster descriptions. Please email your reviews to [email protected] and I'll add them up to the website (providing they don't get slated lol).


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Write numbers on the bag so we can find out what they are afterwards!

This is rapidly turning into a single-blinded randomized clinical trial!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

What size samples will be going out? This will be fun


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah.. will there be some way of being able to identify one from the other? e.g. numbered bags or A, B, C... etc

otherwise we'd have no way of knowing which was which hehe









the other problem with not knowing whats in the bag, is that you mentioned one of them was best brewed... if i don't know whats what, they'll all go through the espresso machine lol.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry I should have clarified: I'll put the name of the coffee and the roast date on the bag but nothing else. Samples are approx 150g and each person gets 2 different bags. Happy drinking!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

excellent... on all fronts. enough to get a handle on the grind and pull a good shot, and not so many varieties that it becomes confusing


----------



## chriswood13 (Oct 19, 2012)

This will be a big test of our taste descriptors! Interesting potential here!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine arrived today. Will try them ASAP


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

shrink said:


> Mine arrived today. Will try them ASAP


Ditto, will try them within the next few days.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great to see Smokey Barn getting involved. Please do support them and feedback as much honest opinion as possible.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

No worry.. I will be getting the girlfriend involved too and will try these as Americanos at first to get a better in-adulterated view of their flavour profile, before going with my usual latte. Also they were roasted on the 27th so nice and fresh.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I've still got about 5 people to send to. I was in the roastery earlier and decided that I would have a play around and send the rest of you a 'light' and 'medium/dark' roast of the Yirgacheffe Dumerso. I have my own opinions on this one, but again would like to hear what others think.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ha I had just spotted that yirgacheffe on your website and was hoping I'd get some of that!

Sounds yummy!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I think I got some of that in my pack


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Are all of these samples gone now? I'd be very interested if I could also take part. Please let me know


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Are all of these samples gone now? I'd be very interested if I could also take part. Please let me know


I'm afraid so Tony. However, I have a few more new coffees going live soon so I might do this again for them.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

This looks interesting smokeybarn as you are selling a Malawi bean (Geisha) I havent tried but have heard of. I got hooked on Malawi coffee when I was in the country 4 years ago. Mzuzu being the common and most popular but I have since tried Chipale and Pamwamba. I now rotate between these three.

I have a couple of bags to get through before I place my next coffee order but will definately be placing an order for some Geisha


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

smokeybarn said:


> I'm afraid so Tony. However, I have a few more new coffees going live soon so I might do this again for them.


Aw, never mind







I'd appreciate it if you could bear me in mind for your next offer







good luck with the venture!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Chris

I receieved 2 bags yesterday, thanks. Have tried one, El Carmen, this morning in the French Press and espresso / flat white. How do you want me to go about the reviews? On here, by PM, or other?

Cheers

tribs


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In the first instance please email your reviews to [email protected]

Hopefully, in time some of the reviews will be posted here as well


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Love the brew guides! Also do I see a Verona TCS?


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Love the brew guides! Also do I see a Verona TCS?


Thanks, I've still not got used to talking to a camera though, feels very strange! But working on it. Yes well spotted the Verona.

I sent out all the remaining packs this morning, Hopefully there's something interesting in there for most of you. Please either PM me your feedback or email as above.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

thanks Chris

i used the last of the has-bean stuff in my grinder last night (usualy put in enough for a days worth of coffee), so will put some of yours in tonight and give it a whirl.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Hope I get some yirg!

Just been to post box. Nice purple parcel from smokey barn!

Yirgacheffe and the Brazil Yellow Bourbon which were the two on your website that appealed to me the most!

I'll get these brewed ASAP and be back with reviews. Those bags looks somewhat familiar...


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Oooh good bags. Not the best environmentally but for coffee storage they are king, funny how the little details can make all the difference in choosing a supplier, not just price and bean quality.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah i love the bags, same idea to the hasbean bags, which are great. Easy to open, easy to re-seal and push air out of. Saves having to worry about how i store my beans.


----------



## chriswood13 (Oct 19, 2012)

I missed my delivery! Rearranged for Thursday!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it possible to forward register for the next batch! There would seem to be a very small window of opportunity!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd also be very keen to try some when the next batch goes live!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd be happy to try and review the beans too the next time round


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Purple bag containing 3 black Has Bean style bags arrived today . Yirg Dumerso x 2 (''1'' & ''2'') & Malawi Geisha x 1

Will allow a couple of days rest then attack : )


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i tried one last night, need to dial it in a bit more and try again before i'm willing to give any opinions though


----------



## chriswood13 (Oct 19, 2012)

I think that my missed delivery must have been something else as I received some smokey barn today. I have just had an espresso and a milk based drink (1 shot as opposed to my usual 2). I'll not give my descriptors here until I have sent them direct and tasted some more, but needless to say that these guys mean serious business!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

My 3 bags also arrived this morning from Smokey Barn I got the Malawi Geisha and the Yirg 1 and 2, got half a bag of the Union Gajah Mountain to go through then hopefully these should be rested enough.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The 3 samples have just arrived. Roasted on 04/01/2013.

Will be trying them over the weekend as espresso, of course, and also in the Aeropress (inverted)


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

ronsil said:


> The 3 samples have just arrived. Roasted on 04/01/2013.
> 
> Will be trying them over the weekend as espresso, of course, and also in the Aeropress (inverted)


Wow Royal Mail pretty slow here, sent them out first class on Monday!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

smokeybarn said:


> Wow Royal Mail pretty slow here, sent them out first class on Monday!


Haha, even slower here! I got my three bags through today. Have cracked open the first (Yirg1) and so far enjoyed it as brewed, espresso and in milk. Will resist saying too much here until I've sent you a review but I'm seriously impressed and will definitely be buying at some point.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

SmokeyB - I havent forgotten. Your 3 coffees will be our exclusive coffee consumption over this weekend! Adequately rested now for all methods of brewing and extraction


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Had my 1st try with Yirg 2 today in milk and was very favourably impressed.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

FDC said:


> This looks interesting smokeybarn as you are selling a Malawi bean (Geisha) I havent tried but have heard of. I got hooked on Malawi coffee when I was in the country 4 years ago. Mzuzu being the common and most popular but I have since tried Chipale and Pamwamba. I now rotate between these three.
> 
> I have a couple of bags to get through before I place my next coffee order but will definately be placing an order for some Geisha


It's my favorite espresso


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I've heard back from most people now so I'm happy for ya'll to discuss your findings here


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Eithiopia Yirgacheffe Dumerso Roast #1 - For me I wouldnt want this coffee roasted any darker , pretty much bang on the limit. What cute little beans!

- Opening the bag - 'funk', farmyard, Blueberry, Blackberry = If this isnt a natural process coffee i'll eat my hat

- Grinding - aroma filled the kitchen, Fruity, again Blueberrys, maybe touches of liqourish and rose petals (like a Barolo wine)

- Brewed as chemex , 30g , 500 g water, finished on 3mins 25 seconds. - Aroma of funky Blueberry, Bubblegum, liqourish, anise..funky but not over the top. TINY touch of roast on the first sip, there on in very very clean for a Natural coffee, extremely moorish. Suprisingly creamy in body, with notes of sweet liqourish, Blueberry, brioche bready elements too. Very complex, loooong after taste. Acidity is there but not over the top and holds the cup together in balance.

- Espresso - not enough to dial in, decided to quit after a 52 seconds ristretto (20g>26g) indicated a lot of grinder adjustments required. The pours looked pretty however. Not fair to judge - would probably purchase 1kg at a later date for a detailed exploration.

- In milk, an almost dialled in shot (20g>33g in 34 secs) as a flat white = funky blueberry cutting through the milk perfectly - blueberry milkshake/ blueberry muffin. Scrummy!

This is a cracking coffee which has been roasted with care, SmokeyB havent impacted the final cup with the roast. Roast profile 2 looks too dark for my tastes, oils showing and sticking to my fingers when handling the beans - these will be going to my brother who is more an advocate of that roast depth and I will feedback his findings.

Next up - Malawi Geisha. Will be giving this some love later today as espresso and tomorrow in the Chemex and will report back findings, initally I would say again the roast looks spot on and the beans look to be of excellent quality.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Great review, looking forward to your thoughts on the Malawi Geisha!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I had the GR2.... i found it a little darker than my usual orders from hasbean, but certainly not as dark as the italian roasts that i dislike.

Acidic, with a citrus crispness that cut well through milk. I'm not a big espresso drinker so found this a little bold for my tastes as a straight espresso.

Lots of flavour coming through though, clearly a well chosen and carefully roasted bean.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

smokeybarn - So far have sampled the Yirgacheffe GR2

Great in Espresso, Great in Milk

Notes - acidic - fruity - sweet - citrus - toffee (Milk - fruitiness mellows, sweet, creamy)

Thanks for the sample

Brazil Fazenda next..

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Really enjoyed sampling these three and still have a little left. The lighter roast Yirgacheffe was possibly the best brewed coffee I've ever had; really bright with so many different flavours in the mix I think I'd have to work through a whole bag as brewed to identify them all! Too much acidity as an espresso for my tastes but fab in milk. The darker roast was a bit more subdued as brewed coffee but made for a better espresso with a really great aftertaste which was like some kind of liquorice/dark chocolate combo. Normally I'm not a fan of the overly funky flavour (threw half a bag of Hasbean Blake because of the overpowering taste of dried fruit and gave away almost a full back of Squaremile Jirmiwachu because to me it tasted like feet) but there's a balance in Smokey Barn's Yirgacheffe which I didn't find in these other coffees. Geisha is much more of a crowd-pleaser and where I can see some Costa/Starbucks drinkers turning up their nose at the Yirgacheffe I can't see how anyone could dislike the Geisha. I've never had such a good-looking espresso pour - massive, rich dark crema.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow, thank you - I'm blown away by the responses.

Just to clarify, we have 2 Ethiopia Yirgacheffes, the first is labelled 'GR2' and the second is called 'Dumerso'. To confuse matters further, to some people I sent a light roast version (no.1) and a medium/dark version (no.2) of the Dumerso. Hopefully that makes sense to others reading in.

So here's the conundrum: Dumerso, as a light roast it's amazing brewed, but very challenging as espresso. hmmm, not sure which roast style would appeal more to the mass market.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

These reviews are looking great, looking forward to trying Smokey Barn when I need new beans in a couple of weeks!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Malawi Geisha (not sure on the traceblility/provenance here?)- Great looking beans, very solid looking with few visual defects, roast looks superb and well handled, id say a medium.

- Opening the bag - Fresh, bright, inviting and clean. Good start

- Grinding - Earthy (in a good way), raisons, malty , more chaff than the Yirg, not particularly static (some chaff clings to everything)

- Brewed as chemex , 30g , 500 g water, finished on 3mins 02 seconds (impressive bloom) - Brew hue akin to an aged sherry, aroma showing malted milk biscuits, dried fruits (apricots, raisons) bright and alive. Theres a tiny ''rustic'' element in here but it doesnt detract too much, perhaps defects the processing? (as it cools it becomes much more apparent).. I'd under-extracted this brew (as the finish time indicates) I should have bloomed a little longer. However the palate showed a delicious core of all things mentioned in the aroma but with a caramel and malted-milk choc sweetness on the finish, which has considerable length. The acidity is short lived but apparent up front, raisons /dried apricots.

- Espresso - Stunning photo-worthy pours. 1st shot was 20g into 32.5 in 32 seconds - nailed. Dark mottled crema, no hint of roast, zero bitterness, zero sourness, balanced... the shot tasted as per the grind-aroma and everything I mentioned for the brewed above, more emphasis on the caramel. 2 sips the lot was gone. Quite a sweet coffee via this method, the baggy element is there.

- In milk, ran the shot a little faster and longer (20g>33.5g in 30 secs) as a cappuchino = worked well, taking on a butterscotch vibe & Laura really enjoyed it. A little more generic than the Yirg, but what it does , it does well.

Overall, I would say the roast is about as spot on as you can get & the price of the beans makes it a bit of a bargain. The processing method of the beans is slightly questionable (Smokey didnt influence this though obviously) as the rustic/baggy element really comes through when the coffee cools, that said , pulling shots with this coffee was a lot of fun, a joy to work with. This coffee can do it all and at a great price.

Thanks again for the opportunity to review the beans and I look forward to ordering some beans in the near future!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I really enjoyed the Yirg Dumerso #1. Found blueberries and stone fruit to begin with. Lovely silky, creamy body. If immersion brewed (didn't notice it in the chemex), once cooler these big tea and orange aromas/tastes come out. Some vanilla to boot. Yum.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Safe to say after Gary's reviews im going to be ordering some of these beans! Just a bag and half to get through and ill be getting my order in. Even better as i think its the cheapest postage for beans ive seen


----------



## chriswood13 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll post my review for all 3 tomorrow when I return from work. I love the geisha!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Had the last of the Yirgacheffe Dumerso (lighter roast) last night and this morning (I've been away this week). Espresso last night was wonderful, some of the acidity had faded (either it was a bit fresh when I made espresso with it last week or I hadn't got the extraction right), still great in milk and good for latte art (which I am still useless at!) because of the huge crema. As brewed it's still good but more subdued than at first. I've never experimented with changes in coffee as brewed and espresso over time but this seems to have become a better espresso and a slightly lesser (though still good) brewed coffee over the course of the week. I'd probably now say that this works best as a lighter roast with the note that it might need to rest a little longer to be used for straight espresso.


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

I put in an order for the Geisha after some of the above reviews. Although I haven't tested it yet I thought I would comment on the service.

I ordered yesterday at 11am and it arrived today by 1pm. Absolutely stunning considering the weather at the moment, I wasn't expecting it until Monday!

Has anyone got any advice on how long the beans are left to rest before I get going with them? I am very new to good coffee and my espresso machine and excitement has always meant that my beans have been opened as soon as I get them! Will I be rewarded by waiting a few days?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

from tomorrow I'd say, as long as you store your beans properly you can see for yourself how they change every day and see what you prefer


----------



## chriswood13 (Oct 19, 2012)

Right, I am sorry for the delay in my review but I wanted to give all the coffees a fair chance. As I have mentioned elsewhere in this thread, this company mean business. I have had coffee from HasBean, Union, Sq Mile, etc etc - all the usual suspects - and I would certainly rate my samples as comparable to these other big names.

Rather than give flavor profiles, as I can only echo what others have said in the thread, I'd just say that I found the beans very forgiving to work with (gaggia classic, silvia wand, rancilio rocky) and even got my girlfriend in on the action - she HATES coffee - but had to concede that these coffees were 'softer and less bitter than others'; that is high praise indeed, believe me!

I had the dumerso, yirgacheffe and geisha beans. My favourite was the geisha - cute little beans, a lovely colour on the finished roast, and a great taste in both espresso and milk drinks (6oz). I couldn't recommend this bean highly enough and am glad to see that this new company is receiving the kudos that it so clearly deserves - in my opinion.

Can I just say a massive thank-you for allowing me to try them. I appreciate that I am not a huge contributor to the boards (a lurker more than a poster) and there was always a risk that I would take the products and not give any feedback. I'm happy to say that you were willing to give your products away and ask for genuine feedback without bias - a brave strategy but one which seems to have paid off. I have a hasbean subscription (1 bag per month) but will be using smokeybarn to supplement that. A fair price, cracking product, and a genuine company. Thumbs up!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I bought a bag of dumerso and a bag of geisha from Smokey Barn and just opened the geisha this morning. Although it's roasted a little darker than I usually go for it's by no means a dark roast. First shot blonded a bit too soon but gave a beautiful forgiving pour, I didn't get any of the butterscotch sadly but I did have an amazingly clean floral cup. Will try a chemex in a little while. I think the beans are still a bit fresh so looking forward to seeing how they open up.

I've exchanged a few messages with Smokey Barn on here as we both are in Norwich and he seems a very nice guy who wants to roast coffee to very high standards, I'm usually a Has Bean fan and have been very disappointed when I've tried other roasters but this is serious coffee and if anyone is thinking about trying them you should go for it, as others have said they mean business.

I'll come back in a week or two when i've evaluated them a bit more but so far I'm very happy


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Chriswood, thanks for your comments, it was quite scary, but I'm glad I did it, I have a big smile now, thanks!

With regard to roast colour, I think we tend to go *fractionally* darker than hasbean. I can't help but feel anything less is a touch under developed and makes brewing harder than it needs to be. But that's okay, I'm not talking down what other roasters do, we all like different things.

P.s. Aaron I think those beans are probably still a bit too fresh, give them a couple more days


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok here's an example of a roast colour from the other day, think it was the Geisha or Sumatra, can't remember


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey its all good, I can appreciate a roast like this.

And yes its way too fresh, in the chemex the bloom went mental! I'll try the yirg tomorrow.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

This Yirgacheffe Dumerso is something special indeed, roasted slightly lighter than the geisha in the chemex with a 12g dose its super clean with a lingering after taste of turkish delight as Smokey Barn say. In espresso with a 15.8g dose that turkish delight is even more pronounced and its a very well rounded cup. Its still a bit too fresh so looking forward to it settling down, but I am very impressed so far.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Glad you're enjoying it! I put another new coffee on the website yesterday, 'Bolivia Inquisivi' which I believe was on 'in my mug' a few weeks ago.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

p.s. guys/gals, I'm thinking about getting our website updated to include more content and basically be better at 'selling' the products. I have a few ideas of changes I want to make but if anyone has any suggestions, improvements or ideas of things they would like to see from their online roaster, please drop me a line


----------

